# TT CALENDAR (photo submission thread) 2012



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Alright, here it is! This thread is for photo consideration and voting, for the year 2012 TT calendar. 

*RULES*
*Only *1 HIGH RESOLUTION* photo can be submitted of your car. 
*It MUST be your car. 
*All submissions must be made by 2/1/12 so that we vote and get this thing printed quickly. 
Whoever gets the most votes gets the cover. Top 12 will get a month. And there will be a collage on the back cover for "honorable mention"

Not sure yet what the cost of the calendars will be, but it shouldn't be too bad. Neb has volunteered his skills to help us out. If anyone has any questions, let's hear them.. Otherwise, submit your 1 picture quickly so we can get this thing going. Ill kick it off with the latest of mine. Good luck.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

SWEEEEETT!!!! I like where this is going.opcorn:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Can you edit the first post and say to post a high res photo? Or have the ability to send in a high res photo for the printed copy? The first 2 photos for instance won't have a nice crisp quality when printed. Ideally something 1600x whatever @ 300dpi would be best. Obviously I can make due with what I have but if something comes out pixelated that's out of my control.

That being said I have to dig through some photos now


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

is this different from the best of 2012 thing that Played has going on?


----------



## shayan_tingy (Sep 6, 2010)

so i kno what im doin this weekend.." TT photo shoot":laugh:opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wait this will be for the 2013 calendar year correct? As in I have all year to take a petter picture of my car?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

zak2006 said:


> is this different from the best of 2012 thing that Played has going on?


Yup.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I would love a TT calendar.... I already have dobbins and a GRM calendar!!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Wait this will be for the 2013 calendar year correct? As in I have all year to take a petter picture of my car?


Negative.. *You have until the date above 2/1/12*



Morio said:


> I would love a TT calendar.... I already have dobbins and a GRM calendar!!


we would love to have you post a pic in the thread Morio.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I took too many iPhone pics this last year... Here is one of my favorites though ...and non iPhone quality...










Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking good Joe! Thanks for playing.


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

i have no idea how to change the resolution of a photo! :banghead:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looking good Joe! Thanks for playing.


It's a oldy...but goody...lacks cupraR on vortex in that pic though!

Joe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This is seriously the only pic of my car slammed. I need to remember to take more next year


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

This is all I really have right now


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Happy to provide this in raw


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That's nice. I didn't even think about interior and engine bay shots.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

love this photo, but still have to get new shots of the new mods done.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice dude! I was REALLY close to buying an AG coupe instead of black. Battle-ship + turbo = awesomeness :thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Nice dude! I was REALLY close to buying an AG coupe instead of black. Battle-ship + turbo = awesomeness :thumbup:


Thanks boss! It has proven it self very well on the rally's. Three victories so far :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Please note guys that if you're posting photos that have photographers watermarks you better have the photographers approval to reproduce the photo. I take ZERO responsibility for any type of legalities for the usage of photos.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Please note guys that if you're posting photos that have photographers watermarks you better have the photographers approval to reproduce the photo. I take ZERO responsibility for any type of legalities for the usage of photos.


Thats why I take my own:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

this one:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

sorry... picked oneic:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> You gotta fix it homie. Only 1 photo of YOUR car is allowed.


This. Or I'll just pick one of them anyways when I'm designing..


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Audiguy84 said:


> love this photo, but still have to get new shots of the new mods done.


Loving these rims, what are they?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

I guess ill post this one, my buddy took it for me at a "meet" and I love the picture :beer:!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Meh, here's mine:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Neb said:


> Please note guys that if you're posting photos that have photographers watermarks you better have the photographers approval to reproduce the photo. I take ZERO responsibility for any type of legalities for the usage of photos.


Reposting because I see a lot of watermarks.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Also this will be mine.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Reposting because I see a lot of watermarks.


I would make sure you have consent from the photographers themselves before doing this. Have the people who's car is in the picture email and then forward it to you.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Neb said:


> Reposting because I see a lot of watermarks.


I can ADD some watermarks if you want.

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Reposting because I see a lot of watermarks.


Agreed! *EVERYONE MUST HAVE THE RIGHT TO USE THE PHOTO THEY SUBMIT!* We will not be held responsible. 
(please contact the person who took the photo and ask them if you can use that photo, or if they can let you use the original without a watermark.)

:wave:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I don't have a copy of the photo I posted without a watermark, but the photog is a friend of mine, as is the editor of Canibeat, so I know 100% my I have permission to use my photo.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Agreed! *EVERYONE MUST HAVE THE RIGHT TO USE THE PHOTO THEY SUBMIT!* We will not be held responsible.
> (please contact the person who took the photo and ask them if you can use that photo, or if they can let you use the original without a watermark.)
> 
> :wave:


Well I had the clear to use the pic I posted long before I posted it.. I'm sure I can get the originalthough, ill have to see if he will give it to me lol! But as for the otheres you may want to make sure because it could come back to bite you in the a**!


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)

My contribution


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

From before it was lowered ..... but still one of my favorite shots of it


----------



## Paul4281 (Nov 2, 2011)

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.716876,0.979371
Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ill try and get my car washed up to take some pics later this weekend.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

cruzanstx said:


> Loving these rims, what are they?


They are TSW volcanos, they're 19" rims but they don't make them in that size anymore.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> They are TSW volcanos, they're 19" rims but they don't make them in that size anymore.


Hey,

did you finally get your TT here in Dallas, from Phoenix?

b.


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

My entry for the 2012 calendar - This is me in the Autocross, taken at WaterWerks 2011, Cheney Stadium, Tacoma, Washington










Photo by Dale Hurt


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice photo.

As for the watermarks, any photo that has one I will not use unless I have an email from the photographer saying it's ok to reproduce. (you can just forward the 'ok' to me once you get it).

I have to make sure I'm protected as well for these things.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Paul4281 said:


> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.716876,0.979371
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


You have this in higher res?


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Neb said:


> Nice photo.
> 
> As for the watermarks, any photo that has one I will not use unless I have an email from the photographer saying it's ok to reproduce. (you can just forward the 'ok' to me once you get it).
> 
> I have to make sure I'm protected as well for these things.


I purchased the photo off Fototime from him but if you need an Okey Dokey E mail from him I suppose I can get that easily enough. He owns a sweet yellow 3.2 Roadster.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

this is about the best one i have of my car without anything in the background .
let me know if you want to use it , and i'll get my photographer buddy to email you the original or something ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That'd be great :beer:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

through your business email ?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

sure that works. It all goes to the same place :beer:


----------



## FL TT 180 (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I heard back from one of the printers regarding price. 

They quoted me about $30 a piece (+shipping). It would be 11x17" in size with a staple in the middle of the fold. Thick cover page and glossy inside paper. 

The ONLY way this would work is if this is prepaid. But the good thing is that there is no minimum order so I can print any number of quantity for that price.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Neb said:


> I heard back from one of the printers regarding price.
> 
> They quoted me about $30 a piece (+shipping). It would be 11x17" in size with a staple in the middle of the fold. Thick cover page and glossy inside paper.
> 
> The ONLY way this would work is if this is prepaid. But the good thing is that there is no minimum order so I can print any number of quantity for that price.


 Not a bad price overall.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice! Im down


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Paul4281 said:


> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.716876,0.979371
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


 Is there no better pic than this one of your car?


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

Please use this one - it is the original (photographer Dale Hurt) rather than the scanned copy in a previous post.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is a link to a 300 dpi version of the image I posted. 
 


In case you wanted it. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Lurkertom said:


> Please use this one - it is the original (photographer Dale Hurt) rather than the scanned copy in a previous post.


 Thanks! 



darrenbyrnes said:


> Here is a link to a 300 dpi version of the image I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup! perfect. thanks.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Was hoping to see a few more V6ers posting up..but suppose you 4 potters have some nice shiny stuff going on.. 
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well if the v6 was offered with a standard tranny on the state side I'm sure more of us would have one


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I think we stole them all off you before they were shipped as we didn't think you would be used to stick shifts.. 
Strange how you only got DSG.. 
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes you bastards are so lucky. We only got the DSG


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Dont worry too much as the V6 stick brigade have to pay an extra $320 on top of $360 road tax per year as they are not as good on the emmissions. 
Nice to have choice though..looks like "we are the land of the free".. 
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah more like car companies hate the us and give us ****ty options! I'm moving to Europe


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah more like car companies hate the us and give us ****ty options! I'm moving to Europe


 You would be ok on the mainland cos the wheel is on the wrong side there too.. 
Steve


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Enough chatter Steve! Get a high res pic up ASAP!:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

erm..will have a look but she is about to be wrapped and i havn't looked after for a long time, never mind washing or cleaning, whatever you call it.. 
Steve


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not sure on the res of this pic. 
It's a gamble as I'm sending via iPhone 










Steve


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

the bottom one is probably the highest res. But either way edit your post to just one pic please :beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Post edited. 
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> You would be ok on the mainland cos the wheel is on the wrong side there too..
> Steve


 Pft I'll drive on the wrong side (right side to you) any day. Just give me a week to get used to it :laugh:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Pft I'll drive on the wrong side (right side to you) any day. Just give me a week to get used to it :laugh:


 I have done a few trips into Europe in the TT and its scarry for the first hour till i get used to driving on the wrong side of the road. 
Steve


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

I vote for this one...


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

this one


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

hey guys! 
been completely AWOL for the past few months being busy with 2 jobs and other goings on here's my submission. 










I just got the blessing from the photographer and one of the coolest dudes on the mk3 forums Paul Harley aka Louie Bricants here on the tex... 

he's going to clean the picture up and reupload it... definitely my favorite picture of my TT in Ocean City MD during H2Oi 

:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed. Welcome back Jimmy!


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

....got higher RES too... ic:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Needi I say more...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cover for sure


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> Needi I say more...


 I want one of these when I grow up!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

MeizelTT said:


> ....got higher RES too... ic:


 Please post the high res.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Jaymo you have better ones than that


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That's an awesome pic though.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

so chose one for me  
thanks ben!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The one from first class fitment with the cover on the RS's


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Alright guys, I'm leaving the posting open till Monday. I want to make sure we give everyone the chance to submit. Play on...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

I cant get the "hotlink" image thing to work but here is mine. 

http://public.fotki.com/minibabe/audi-tt-1/lou-pictures/img-1010-bw-1.html


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Minibabe said:


> I cant get the "hotlink" image thing to work but here is mine.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/minibabe/audi-tt-1/lou-pictures/img-1010-bw-1.html


 Nice!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Minibabe said:


> I cant get the "hotlink" image thing to work but here is mine.


 you have a higher res?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> so chose one for me
> thanks ben!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

Neb said:


> you have a higher res?


 Yes send me a PM and I can email it to you and maybe you could post it for me? 

Thank you


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


>


 This x1000000000000000000000000000 



Minibabe said:


> Yes send me a PM and I can email it to you and maybe you could post it for me?
> 
> Thank you


 pm'd


----------

